

Wallpaper - “Don’t Ignore Your Dreams…” - byalice
http://byalicelee.tumblr.com/post/21649931806/wallpaper-dont-ignore-your-dreams

======
pg
I feel a little uncomfortable seeing that quote with my name under it. The
ideas are Bronnie Ware's; I just transformed them from mistakes to the
corresponding commands.

Also, I didn't mean to imply those are the five most important things in life
or anything like that. I just wanted to avoid the specific mistakes she
described.

~~~
byalice
Thanks for commenting, and for writing the post in the first place! I
understand your concern - and just took your name off of all of em.

------
zackzackzack
I always wonder, will what works for pg and other famous people work for me, a
relative zero entity?

It's great that they have these ideals now that they are esteemed critical
thinkers, businessmen, and artists. "Would they have been more or less
successful if they had had these ideals back then?" is the question that I
would like answered.

~~~
tomelgin
Agreed. Note the source -- folks who had gone home to die and spoke with a
palliative care nurse, Bronnie Ware. There are many people who die without
access to in-home hospice care.* Overall they tend to be poorer and I would
bet they have some other regrets not mentioned here (and I'd be interested to
read up on them).

Still, it's hard to argue with this advice...

* I believe Medicare (covers most Americans over 65) provides some in-home hospice benefit, so I'm not saying this is limited to the extremely rich, but it is limited to those with a home and the wherewithal to seek hospice care.

[edit: formatting]

~~~
zackzackzack
I guess that is what gets me with advice. Often times it sounds just "Take
only the good parts of this idea and apply it to your life!"

If you define something to be only the positive effects of something else,
then by definition you cannot have any negative effects of the first
something. "Live a happy life!" is that sort of statement. "Make friends!" is
another.

------
Centigonal
This appears to be just some words from PG's article written in nice
handwriting in front of a picture of a mountain.

Am I missing something?

~~~
phillmv
It's… awkwardly sycophantic.

~~~
dclowd9901
It feels wildly unnatural to see such a cult of personality around an
incubator that idealizes free and forward thinking.

------
sosuke
I love that she took the time to _paint_ the words and scan them in. It makes
a very big difference I think.

~~~
maxmcd
Yes, the non-uniformity of identical letters adds a really nice layer to the
aesthetic

------
rattray
Actually using this as my desktop. Works beautifully; serene, subtly
invigorating. Nice work: the hand-painted lettering and well-chosen vista add
power to a message one can never really hear too often.

------
tlianza
Why was "don't work too much" rewritten as "don't work too hard"?

~~~
byalice
whoops, my bad! that's pretty major. I'll fix it this afternoon..

~~~
tlianza
cool! to me that was the most impactful one - but I still value hard work :)

~~~
byalice
fixed!

------
seivan
I'm asking this because I'd actually would like to know how, but how do you
say things that are on your mind and still cultivate friendship.

~~~
dclowd9901
The difference between an honest person and an asshole? Tact.

------
thinkdevcode
/r 1920x1080 please

~~~
byalice
on it! - sneakily making these in class

~~~
courtewing
FYI: The default resolution a 27" thunderbolt display is 2560x1440. If you're
interested in supporting a lot of different resolutions, you may consider
starting there and scaling down.

~~~
byalice
Thanks for the suggestion - point taken. :) I've uploaded larger versions on
the blog.

------
tar
Can we get a 1600x900 version please?

------
alexanderberman
These would make awesome posters!

